

Planned Parenthood, planned “hacking”? - jmolyneaux

Starting with the body tag with a suspicious attribute: `data-page-category=&quot;Under Attack Campaigns&quot;`<p><pre><code>    &lt;body class=&quot;site_down_template no-write edit-disabled&quot;
		 data-page-category=&quot;Under Attack Campaigns&quot;
		 data-page-type=&quot;Site Down Template&quot;
		 ontouchstart=&quot;&quot;&gt;
</code></pre>
The headline on the main page has since removed the text &quot;Our site is down due to extremists&quot;, but the phrase still remains in some metadata in the head:<p><pre><code>    &lt;meta name=&quot;title&quot; 
          property=&quot;title&quot; 
          content=&quot;Our site is down due to extremists :: Planned Parenthood&quot;&#x2F;&gt;

</code></pre>
An image has since been removed:<p><pre><code>    &lt;meta name=&quot;og:image&quot; 
	      property=&quot;og:image&quot; 
	      content=&quot;&#x2F;images&#x2F;planned_parenthood_is_under_attack.png&quot;&#x2F;&gt;
</code></pre>
Reports that Planned Parenthood tweaked CSS and changed their story on Facebook multiple times:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thefederalist.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;07&#x2F;30&#x2F;planned-parenthood-hacking-sure-looks-like-an-orchestrated-pr-stunt&#x2F;
======
BrandonMarc
Zero Hedge compiles a bunch of evidence, too.

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-30/did-planned-
parenth...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-30/did-planned-parenthood-
just-hack-its-own-website-publicity-stunt)

------
bennettfeely
It just seems odd that these "extremist" hackers only made it easier for
people to donate to Planned Parenthood in this time of "crisis."

